# Any fans of Tony Joe White?



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

I haven't ever like blues until find some songs by Tony Joe White and now it seems that I cant stop listening his music:lol: Somehow his really deep voice, guitar and harmonica work together better than well imo. 
So Im just wondering if here is any fans of TJW?

Just a couple of vids:


----------

